# Fri 5/1 PPB



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Not sure if anyone's keen to hope for a dying in the arse northerly and join in for an afterwork crack tommorrow...but I'm spying a possible Ricketty run. See how it goes with the tin rooster perched atop my head pointing out wind troubles to us yakkers  .


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Good luck Rob - I'll wave to ya from the Spirit of Tasmania as she pulls from port.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Drooling with envy here Philip...how long are ya gone for? :?: Probably March for us, so I'll be keen as to see ya report :wink: 

If anyone's keen, the Northerlies may see me attempting to farm PeterJ's flattie patch at Campbells Cove as it maybe wind protected. :wink:


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Dohhhhh the new job see's me back at work Mr Poddy early this year in fact right now 

Oh by the way did you know there's a place called Poddy creek just past Lake Tyers, we drove past it on the way to Bermagui. I had disturbing flash backs of 2 certain individuals running around the bush in stripy thermals :shock:

Milt,


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I'd be a bit cautious stopping at Poddy Creek Milt, sounds like hill billy territory allright. Shucks, they'd probably be sitting around making moonshine and doin' some a rabbit skinnin'. Hey sounds like a fine lifestyle now that I think of it.....where was this place again?


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I got wilted by the hot wind and sun...and didn't make it. Spewin cause after 7pm I reckon it would have been the ants pants...anyways thanks for ya info Mushi and PeterJ (I read over some of ya stuff gents)


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I was flat knacker all day and was intending to get out over my way, but alas it was not to be.
The weather was nice later on poddy, oh well


----------

